# Overgrown banana plant



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Attached is a picture of my two banana plants. They are bought from the same seller, placed in the same tank and almost right next to each other. One is normal, and one is seriously overgrown. In the pic I used a pebble to keep the bananas touching the ground, but before I did that, the massive leaves made the whole plant float! I'm a bit worried they won't be able to absorb nutrition if the bananas aren't floored, but I'm hesitant to use fishing line to tie it down as well. What do I do? It still has one more leaf about to "bloom"!

And how come my other banana plant stayed a considerable size? It's not like I did something special for only one of them...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You should have roots below the 'banana' tubers that you can stuff in the substrate to anchor the plant. If you are dosing liquid/dry ferts directly into the water column the plant will absorb them without issue. If you have ferts in/under the substrate then you need to get it rooted to utilize them.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm on team root tabs. But I can dose Flourish too if needed. Weirdly enough I see no roots under the bananas :0


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

That is weird.. how long have you had these? If its been several weeks/month they should have roots by now.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

The overgrown one is from the January SNE. The regular-sized one is from December SNE (see the pattern?). Odd, right? My narrow leaf Anacharis never grew roots either. They just started propagating.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

They don't look overgrown....in fact, they don't look much different then how mine arrived from the seller. Situated banana plants have many more leaves. I am rooting my banana plants in an emersed jar. 

The image below is from YouTube and is how big floating hearts _should_ look.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I see. Thanks guys. Speaking of, I saw the roots early today! They're super tiny though probably the size of a Betta's eyes


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Perhaps you can turn them on their sides. The leaf direction will adjust and this will give the roots less distance to grow into the substrate.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Like so:


----------

